# Jumper (2008)



## Cloud (Sep 27, 2006)

*OMG, I'm so excited! Jumper!*

I was just browing People mag's site and discovered--they are making a movie of Steven Gould's wonderful book, "Jumper."  With its sequel, "Reflex" they tell the story about a young man who discovers he can teleport.  What would YOU do?


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: OMG, I'm so excited! Jumper!*

If I could teleport?  I'd spend a lot more time lazing about since I could get wherever I needed to go without all that in-between stuff like driving and whatnot.  I could spend more time in the morning enjoying my coffee instead of yelling at fools on the road...in the afternoon I'd have more time to do yard and housework as I wouldn't spend all that time in traffic...I'd be able to visit all the places I don't have time or money to visit as cutting out the travel cuts out at least half the price and time (less time off work, less money lost) so I could see and meet new people (you'd bet I'd visit the UK quite a bit) and see and do so many things that I'd probably never get the chance to do otherwise.  How nice would it be to take a weekend overseas without having to take the time or money to actually travel there.  Sigh.  Now I'm depressed because I can't.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: OMG, I'm so excited! Jumper!*

For some obscure reason, I've always fancied teleporting to Antarctica. Maybe its the Penguins


----------



## infinite (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: OMG, I'm so excited! Jumper!*

If I could teleport i'd spend all the time I spend driving to work as extra time in bed! lol 
Actually i'd just enjoy being abe to scare the crap out of people by speaking to them on the phone then truning up seconds later


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: OMG, I'm so excited! Jumper!*

I'd teleport in to see the movie!  I love those two books.  Gould has a deft touch with characterization.


----------



## Ozymandias (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: OMG, I'm so excited! Jumper!*

That'd be great! I'd use it to impress that girl at work I fancy.


----------



## 2nddan (May 20, 2007)

*"Jumper" info?*

I'm a big fan of the lovely and talented Diane Lane and she is slated to be in the film adaptation of Stephen Gould's novel _Jumper_. 
In the film she plays the mother. The mother dies quickly in the book. But I have a suspicion that she has a much meatier part in the film. Can anyone further whet my appetite for this film with info regarding Ms. Lane?
Thanx


----------



## 2nddan (Aug 3, 2007)

*Jumper movie*

I must have one of the strangest combinations when it comes to my obsessions.
I absolutely adore Diane Lane and I would have a hard time not reading science fiction. So when the two come together I am overjoyed. Even when the movie is as dreadful as _Judge Dredd_ or as inane as _Love Dream_ (although Ms. Lane in a semi-transparent veil is worth watching!  ).
But coming in February 2008, Ms. Lane will be starring in _Jumper_, an adaptation of the Stephen C. Gould novel of the same name. Also in the film are Hayden Christensen of _Star Wars_ fame and Samuel L. Jackson.
In the book, Ms. Lane's character dies early on, but in the film it looks as if the character is a bigger player.

Here is the site.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Jumper movie*

Well I can't say I have read the books, but I to like Dianne Lane.  I love the site though, spent ages browsing it.  It sounds like an interesting movie, a bit like Quantum Leap but more serious and darker.  
Might have to find the book before the movie comes out.


----------



## unclejack (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Jumper movie*

I actually can't pkicture Dianne Lane in Judge Dredd, are you sure you aren't mixin her up with Sandra Bullock? Also, I just thought I would throw this out there, but I saw Hayden Christianson in the movie Shattered Glass way before the new Star Wars movies ever came out and it was an excellent movie. His acting in that movie is superb, I think almost oscar-worthy. I think even better than in the Star Wars episodes. My point being this, I knew he was a great actor way before he came to the forefront in Star Wars so it's good to see him more and more in movies.


----------



## 2nddan (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Jumper movie*



unclejack said:


> I actually can't pkicture Dianne Lane in Judge Dredd, are you sure you aren't mixin her up with Sandra Bullock?



No, Ms. Lane played Judge Hershey. 



unclejack said:


> Also, I just thought I would throw this out there, but I saw Hayden Christianson in the movie Shattered Glass way before the new Star Wars movies ever came out and it was an excellent movie. His acting in that movie is superb, I think almost oscar-worthy. I think even better than in the Star Wars episodes. My point being this, I knew he was a great actor way before he came to the forefront in Star Wars so it's good to see him more and more in movies.



That is interesting. There are alot of people at the IMDB forum who seem almost extreme in their adoration of _Jumper_ and don't like Christensen at all! From what I've seen, he does a nice job.
I also look forward to the movie. It looks pretty good.


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Jumper movie*



unclejack said:


> I actually can't pkicture Dianne Lane in Judge Dredd, are you sure you aren't mixin her up with Sandra Bullock?


Sandra Bullock was with Stallone in *Demolition Man.* The movies are pretty easy to confuse although they probably shouldn't be.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: Jumper movie*

I love all of Steven Gould's books, and _Jumper _is one of my favorites, so I'm happy to hear there's going to be a movie.  But I know nothing about the actress, and I barely remember the _Judge Dredd_ movie (but have a sneaking suspicion I didn't enjoy it).


----------



## 2nddan (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Jumper movie*



Brown Rat said:


> But I know nothing about the actress...



Heathen. 

Ms. Lane has been acting in film for nigh on 30 years and was doing stage when about 7. She came to the forefront 5 years ago in _Unfaithful_. The sun won't rise if she is walking the beach at dawn.
The only person I find even more beautiful is my own wife. 

I agree about _Judge Dredd_. Stallone took a decent graphic novel and ruined it. But Ms. Lane was wonderful and made it worth adding to my collection (i.e. shrine) of all things Diane Lane. 
ted


----------



## Kostmayer (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Jumper movie*

Also a fan of Miss Lane. Her best role imo was in Lonesome Dove.


----------



## Dave (Dec 18, 2007)

This film is being released on 15th February 2008.

Does anyone know anything about it?

Starring Samuel L. Jackson, Hayden Christensen, Jamie Bell, Rachel Bilson

It sounds a little like _Highlander_. It's a sci-fi action adventure about a young man who discovers he can teleport himself anywhere. He then discovers this gift has existed for centuries and soon finds himself in a war that has been raging for thousands of years between "Jumpers" and those who have sworn to kill them.


----------



## Pyan (Dec 18, 2007)

Dave said:


> It sounds a little like _Highlander_.


Or _Sliders_. Or _Quantum Leap_....


----------



## Culhwch (Dec 18, 2007)

I've seen a couple of the trailers, and it looks pretty stylish. I'll be interested to see it when it comes out...


----------



## Connavar (Dec 18, 2007)

Lets hope its not horrible commersial crap like most Samuel L Jackson movies these days...


I like teleport stories.  One of my fav tv shows right now is Journeyman.


----------



## scalem X (Dec 18, 2007)

It seems to have a fun concept and sort of has the "heroes" feel to it. Yet I'd rather have seen it as a series. When they try stuff like this in a movie, by the end things never fit 100% percent as they have to fit everything together in those last 10 minutes...

But let's hope it's better than I think.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 18, 2007)

There are soo many good tv series now that i watch them more than hollywood movies.

So for once it would be interesting to see a concept like this done well in a movie.

Lets hope its *much* better than i think


----------



## Dave (Jan 30, 2008)

The trailer is here:
Jumper


----------



## biodroid (Jan 31, 2008)

Anyone read "The Bad Place" by Dean Koontz written more than 10 years ago? Also about a guy who can teleport and a bad man who has the same ability. Very interesting concept. I think if they went with the DK version it would be more horror than SF


----------



## BookStop (Jan 31, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if the movie is as good as the trasiler. The trailer looks really interesting, but i have to wonder why i haven't I heard anything about this movi before this thread. Is it not being advertised or am I just in the dark?


----------



## Brigitte (Feb 1, 2008)

BookStop said:


> It will be interesting to see if the movie is as good as the trasiler. The trailer looks really interesting, but i have to wonder why i haven't I heard anything about this movi before this thread. Is it not being advertised or am I just in the dark?


 
Actually, you're not in the dark.  It's not being advertised very much.  I saw one preview in the theaters and then started seeing a few ads on TV, but they're very scant.

I don't know what to think.  It might be good, but nowhere near a blockbuster for sure.  And yes, I can see Samuel L. Jackson dropping some horrible one-liner that is overhyped on the web.  History repeating itself, perhaps?


----------



## starman7 (Feb 1, 2008)

This also stars the wonderful DIANE LANE (Unfaithful, Judge Dredd).


----------



## starman7 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Jumper movie*

I too am looking forward to "JUMPER".

DIANE LANE is a friggin' goddess. She is soooooo beautiful and so talented. I think her role in "JUMPER" is a supporting one, but...

She is the female lead in upcoming films "UNTRACEABLE" (out now in the U.S. and doing well) (out here on Feb 29th), and...

She is the female lead in Tarantino's new movie "KILLSHOT" (out in the U.S. on April 11th). It's based on the Elmore Leonard novel and has Diane Lane being hunted down by Mickey Rourke.

Than she is in "NIGHTS IN RODANTHE" with "UNFAITHFUL" and "COTTON CLUB" co-star Richard Gere (their THIRD film together).

Check out "JUMPER2 on Feb 14th and "UNTRACEABLE" on Feb 29th.

Diane Lane pics below






















Diane in the grips of the ABC robot in Dredd.

A babe and a great actress!


----------



## starman7 (Feb 1, 2008)

I too am looking forward to "JUMPER".

DIANE LANE is a friggin' goddess. She is soooooo beautiful and so talented. I think her role in "JUMPER" is a supporting one, but...

She is the female lead in upcoming films "UNTRACEABLE" (out now in the U.S. and doing well) (out here on Feb 29th), and...

She is the female lead in Tarantino's new movie "KILLSHOT" (out in the U.S. on April 11th). It's based on the Elmore Leonard novel and has Diane Lane being hunted down by Mickey Rourke.

Than she is in "NIGHTS IN RODANTHE" with "UNFAITHFUL" and "COTTON CLUB" co-star Richard Gere (their THIRD film together).

Check out "JUMPER2 on Feb 14th and "UNTRACEABLE" on Feb 29th.

Diane Lane pics below





















Diane in the grips of the ABC robot in Dredd.

A babe and a great actress!


----------



## KJ Pixie (Feb 3, 2008)

Brigitte said:


> Actually, you're not in the dark. It's not being advertised very much. I saw one preview in the theaters and then started seeing a few ads on TV, but they're very scant.
> 
> I don't know what to think. It might be good, but nowhere near a blockbuster for sure. And yes, I can see Samuel L. Jackson dropping some horrible one-liner that is overhyped on the web. History repeating itself, perhaps?


 
I hadn't heard of it much either up until a month ago.  It could be decent.  But you're right, no blockbuster here.


----------



## Dave (Feb 4, 2008)

Brigitte said:


> It's not being advertised very much.


It is over here. I've seen a huge billboard. I don't see the amount of money spent on advertising a film as any indication of its quality though. In fact, it is generally the opposite. I think some studios have a different ethos as regards advertising - Disney always advertise heavily and always have done. It seems to me that advertising films has become much more usual than it used to be. As a child, I don't remember billboards and TV adverts for films. There were no bus shelter adverts anyway. All these are now commonplace.


----------



## jenna (Feb 4, 2008)

starman7 said:


> DIANE LANE is a friggin' goddess. She is soooooo beautiful and so talented.



Totally agreed, she's one of my favourites, and I think one of the most naturally beautiful women in Hollywood.


----------



## GOLLUM (Feb 4, 2008)

I noticed it when I went to see I Am Legend and it looked good from the trailers.

I was seriously thinking of seeing this film when it comes out.


----------



## Dave (Feb 5, 2008)

I saw the trailer again with 'Cloverfield'. I think I will be seeing it though it doesn't look like something that is going to be a Blockbuster. Apparently, there are already plans for two sequels, so they must be hoping for a big hit.

Out of interest - Is Diane Lane playing the part of his mother? In my film guide she isn't mentioned as one of the stars - Hayden Christensen (Davey Rice), Jamie Bell (Griffin), Samuel L Jackson (Roland) and Rachel Bilson as his girlfriend.

He crosses paths with his long-estranged mother once he begins to teleport and meets the livewire Griffin. Since the ability is genetic, I am assuming that his mother plays some bigger part in this and might already be aware of his abilities.


----------



## Parson (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the movie is based on the novel "Jumper" by Stephen Gould. It was a decent SF book aimed at the Juvenile market. One of the scenes has the "Jumper" robbing a bank without opening the safe. He also has a serious love interest. It all fits too tightly it must be based on it, or a rip off of it.

Hollywood does do that? Don't they?


----------



## Ursa major (Feb 5, 2008)

Parson said:


> I think the movie is based on the novel "Jumper" by Stephen Gould. It was a decent SF book aimed at the Juvenile market. One of the scenes has the "Jumper" robbing a bank without opening the safe. He also has a serious love interest. It all fits too tightly it must be based on it, or a rip off of it.
> 
> Hollywood does do that? Don't they?


 
They tend to buy the name, and the plot, and then write a much inferior plot of their own.


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 6, 2008)

A movie with multiple Nightcrawlers, gotta see it. It looks damn good as well.


----------



## Rich_SP (Feb 6, 2008)

i also reckon this film looks pretty cool, although a good trailer is all to often no indication of the overall film, especially when it comes to blockbusters...
i'll see what kinda reviews it gets, then check it out f theyre good, and I can find a cinema that'll be showing it... bloody somerset


----------



## Parson (Feb 6, 2008)

Ursa major said:


> They tend to buy the name, and the plot, and then write a much inferior plot of their own.



Too True!


----------



## Dave (Feb 6, 2008)

Aren't we all being very cynical about a product we haven't yet even seen?


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 7, 2008)

I so want to see Jumpers it has two of my favorite acters. Mace Windu, and Anakin Skywalker


----------



## Majimaune (Feb 8, 2008)

BladeOfFire said:


> I so want to see Jumpers it has two of my favorite acters. Mace Windu, and Anakin Skywalker


Samuels should be good, not sure about Christiansen though.


----------



## ap0ckalypse (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm very skeptical about this.

I'm reminded of last year's The Covenant.  Not in reference to witchcraft, but just the tone of the whole thing.  I have a hard time seeing this turn out to be a good movie.

...still, Doug Liman's good.


----------



## Dave (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw this today. It is very slow to begin with, has a great fast-action chase in the middle, followed by an ending that is rather a let down.


Majimaune said:


> Samuels should be good, not sure about Christiansen though.



Christensen is quite wooden in his acting, Jamie Bell is much better.

If you saw the trailer, then you can almost guess the story. There are no huge revelations, but I'll place a spoiler here anyway.



> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 15, 2008)

Majimaune said:


> Samuels should be good, not sure about Christiansen though.


 

Persoanlly I think Samuel will also do well. But I think That Christiansen will do fine he did Anikan very well. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## biodroid (Feb 17, 2008)

Saw it last night and it was quite good. I expected a kids movie but it wasn't. The story was decent and the actors pull it off well, Hayden even had real tears in one of the scenes. Samuel plays a despicable character and he does a good job of it as we've come to expect. Good SFX too! overall i give it a 7/10


----------



## clovis-man (Feb 17, 2008)

Haven't gone to see it, but the reviews out there haven't been good. The criticism is mostly that it is just too disjointed and that there is no coherent story. Sort of a fast forward travelogue...from Paris to Egypt in 2 seconds.

Hey, I'm just the messenger. 

Jim


----------



## williamjm (Feb 24, 2008)

I saw it last weekend. Although it wasn't a bad film I was a bit disappointed, I thought the premise had a lot of premise but the movie is never better than average, there's no depth to the plot or characters and apart from a couple of nice action sequences there's not much spectacle either. Christiansen is bland in the main role and Jackson is wasted on an under-written character although Jamie Bell was good as the rival Jumper.


----------



## Coops (Feb 28, 2008)

I read the book about 15 years ago and re-read it in one day last weekend.  The plot is about a teenager who finds out he has the ability to "jump".  An ability he needed to escape his abusive alcoholic father.  There are no other jumpers.

The story centers on the main character's thoughts and feelings of guilt, loneliness and abandonment and his journey to adulthood.  Absolutely nothing like the movie.


----------



## Natas (Mar 2, 2008)

I too liked the film but was also disappointed with it. I reckon it needs a different ending.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 2, 2008)

My brother hated it, he thinks i care about the movie for its story,the characters.  Telling me not to have hopes for it.

I will watch only for teleportation power which is really cool power.


It that sucks, the best thing is that a book i would never hear of before i know of now.  Funny enough the book appeared on my bookshops SF shelf for the first time  ever


----------



## spaceseed (Mar 25, 2008)

This film is the epitome of "wait until it is free"-type movies. I really want to see it, but I know I will hate myself if I pay for a ticket!


----------



## GoodyGoody (May 16, 2008)

There is nothin too special about this movie, It could of been executed a little better. Prefer Sliders the tv series and Highlander the movie instead!


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 16, 2008)

Originally posted by Pyan



> Or _Sliders_. Or _Quantum Leap_....


 
Except that both were a  than this movie, Dianne Lane (hot though she is, her role is minimal.  I didnt like this movie much at all.  Samual L Jackson has done a whole lot better.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't know why it was a critically acclaimed novel - which aside from the title, name of the main character and his ability to teleport has little in common with the film


----------



## Metryq (Apr 4, 2011)

purple_kathryn said:


> I don't know why it was a critically acclaimed novel - which aside from the title, name of the main character and his ability to teleport has little in common with the film



Uh...huh? That's a complete non sequitur. 

I'm very hard to please, although I love many less-than-perfect films and books. I think my one weakness with movies is that a good score will make me like the film more than I would otherwise. For example, the movie _I, Robot_ was a screen treatment of Roger MacBride Allen's _Caliban_, rather than Asimov's anthology. The bit about Sonny having two brains and being able to _choose_ whether or not to follow the Laws was illogical and blew the entire point of the story. But that haunting music got me.

Anyway, back to _Jumper_. Hated the movie from stem to stern (well, except for Goddess Diane), but loved everything about both books. Why did the producers bother getting the rights? The bit with the Palladins was too much like the Watchers in the _Highlander_ TV series — a pretentiously manufactured conflict. The books had plenty of conflict, and it was primarily internal in the first book. And what was with that 9.9 quake bracketing each jump? No wonder the Palladins found him.

I was one of many fans who helped Steven (with a V, not a PH) Gould error check the ebook versions of his previous works. I told him I was very disappointed with the movie. And although I did not say "the movie ruined the book," other fans have expressed this sentiment. Gould is very relaxed about it, and replied practically, "A bad movie doesn't change my book." (Harlan Ellison could learn a few things from this guy!)


----------

